#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Συμφωνητικό για έργο

## ge_liakos

Τι γίνεται με τα συμφωνητικά για εκτέλεση έργου;
Οταν είναι άνω των 6000Ε πρέπει να κατατεθούν στη ΔΟΥ πρίν την έναρξη εργασιών. Υπάρχει υποχρέωση και τριμηνης υποβολής με κατάσταση;
Οταν το ποσό είναι κάτω των 6000Ε τι κάνουμε;

Διάβασα οτι οταν το συμφωνητικό είναι με το δημόσιο δεν χρειάζεται υποβολή σε κατάσταση. Ισχύει;

Και γενικά ποια συμφωνητικά μπαίνουν στην κατάσταση και ποια όχι; Και ποια πρέπει να υποβάλλονται στη ΔΟΥ μετά την υπογραφή τους;

----------


## accounter

Πότε μια οικονομική συμφωνία πρέπει να δηλώνεται στην Εφορεία.

Ας δούμε τις σπουδαιότερες περιπτώσεις για τις οποίες οποιαδήποτε οικονομική συμφωνία μεταξύ φυσικών προσώπων ή εταιρειών πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να γνωστοποιείται στην αρμόδια Εφορεία (Δ.Ο.Υ.) με την θεώρηση των ανάλογων συμφωνητικών.

*ΑΆ περίπτωση: Τα γνωστά μας μισθωτήρια συμβόλαια.*
Ο σχετικός Νόμος είναι ο Ν.2238/1994, Άρθρο 77 παρ. 1 αναφέρει ότι ιδιωτικά έγγραφα μίσθωσης αστικών ακινήτων ασχέτως ποσού μισθώματος ή γεωργικών ακινήτων, εφόσον το μίσθωμα είναι ανώτερο των εκατό (100) ευρώ κατά μήνα, προσκομίζονται από τον εκμισθωτή ή τον μισθωτή για θεώρηση, μέσα σε τριάντα (30) ημέρες από τη σύνταξή τους, στον προϊστάμενο οποιασδήποτε δημόσιας οικονομικής υπηρεσίας. Τα έγγραφα αυτά υποβάλλονται σε δύο αντίγραφα, από τα οποία το ένα επιστρέφεται θεωρημένο σε αυτόν που τα προσκόμισε και το άλλο παραμένει στη δημόσια οικονομική υπηρεσία ή σε περίπτωση αναρμοδιότητας, διαβιβάζεται στον προϊστάμενο της δημόσιας οικονομικής υπηρεσίας που είναι αρμόδιος για τη φορολογία του εκμισθωτή.
Άρα μπορεί να το υποβάλλει μέσα σε 30 ημέρες είτε ο ιδιοκτήτης του ακινήτου είτε ο «νοικάρης», όπως επίσης, μπορεί να υποβληθεί σε οποιανδήποτε Δ.Ο.Υ… 
*
ΒΆ περίπτωση: Συμφωνητικά για εργολαβίες ή υπεργολαβίες εκτέλεσης τεχνικών έργων.
*Ο σχετικός νόμος εδώ είναι ο Ν.820/1978 άρθρο 19 καθώς και η ΠΟΛ.1122/2002 που ορίζει το όριο υποβολής σε ευρώ.
Συγκεκριμένα, καθιερώθηκε η υποχρέωση γι' αυτόν που αναθέτει σε εργολάβο ή υπεργολάβο την εκτέλεση τεχνικού έργου, του οποίου το κόστος υπερβαίνει τις 6.000 ευρώ, να γνωστοποιεί, με δήλωση του, πριν από την έναρξη των εργασιών εκτέλεσης του έργου, στον αρμόδιο για τη φορολογία του προϊστάμενο Δ.Ο.Υ., τα στοιχεία του εργολάβου ή του υπεργολάβου που ανέλαβε την εκτέλεση του έργου ή να καταθέτει αντίγραφο του συμφωνητικού που καταρτίστηκε για την ανάληψη του έργου από τον εργολάβο ή τον υπεργολάβο. 
*
ΓΆ περίπτωση: Συμφωνητικά για εκδηλώσεις σωματείων, συλλόγων, ιδρυμάτων κ.τ.λ..
*Ο σχετικός νόμος εδώ είναι ο Ν.2238/1994 άρθρο 82 παρ. 4 καθώς και η ΠΟΛ.1015/1998.
Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει πως οργανώσεις, σύλλογοι, οργανισμοί, ιδρύματα, σωματεία κ.λπ., όταν πραγματοποιούν χορούς, συγκεντρώσεις, δεξιώσεις υποχρεούνται να υποβάλλουν στην αρμόδια δημόσια οικονομική υπηρεσία, που υπάγεται το κέντρο διασκέδασης ή το ξενοδοχείο, αίτηση στην οποία επισυνάπτεται το συμφωνητικό με το κέντρο ή το ξενοδοχείο και αναφέρεται ο σκοπός της εκδήλωσης, η επιβάρυνση κατά άτομο και ο αριθμός των προσκλήσεων που θα εκδοθούν. Μέσα σε πέντε (5) ημέρες από την πραγματοποίηση του χορού ή της συγκέντρωσης ή της δεξίωσης οι παραπάνω φορείς υποχρεούνται να προσκομίσουν στην ανωτέρω δημόσια οικονομική υπηρεσία φωτοτυπία του τιμολογίου του κέντρου διασκέδασης ή του ξενοδοχείου. 
*
ΔΆ περίπτωση: Συμφωνητικά τραγουδιστών και αθλητών..
*Σύμφωνα με τον Ν.2238/94 άρθρο 82, παρ.8 για κάθε σύμβαση μίσθωσης εργασίας ή έργου μεταξύ τραγουδιστή των κέντρων διασκέδασης, αναψυκτηρίων ή συναυλιών καταρτίζεται συμφωνητικό, το οποίο κατατίθεται από τον αντισυμβαλλόμενο του τραγουδιστή μέσα σε δέκα (10) ημέρες από τη σύνταξη του.
*
Κλείνουμε με τη ΕΆ περίπτωση: Συμφωνητικά λοιπά..* 
Σύμφωνα με την Π.Ο.Λ. 1270/2000, οποιαδήποτε συμφωνητικά όταν καταρτίζονται και δεν υπάγονται στις προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις τότε τα βασικά τους στοιχεία καταχωρούνται σε μια τριμηνιαία κατάσταση η οποία υποχρεωτικά υποβάλλονται έως την 20η ημέρα του επόμενου μήνα του τριμήνου. (π.χ. για Ιαν, Φεβ, Μαρτ υποβάλλεται έως 20 Απρ)

Προσοχή: Αναφέρει «όταν» καταρτίζονται και συνεπώς δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η σύνταξη τους. Αν όμως συνταχθούν, τότε υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να θεωρηθούν στην αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ. 

Εξαιρούνται μόνο τα συμφωνητικά που καταρτίζονται από επιτηδευματίες ή τρίτους : με το Δημόσιο, τις Τράπεζες, τους Οργανισμούς, τις επιχειρήσεις του ευρύτερου Δημόσιου Τομέα, τους Δήμους και τις Κοινότητες, τις Ασφαλιστικές επιχειρήσεις, τις επιχειρήσεις που εκδίδουν κάρτες συναλλαγών και τις εταιρίες χρηματοδοτικής μίσθωσης του Ν. 1665/86

Επίσης*

ΠΟΛ.1270/16.11.2000* *
﻿Παροχή οδηγιών για τις διαδικασίες και τον τρόπο υποβολής των συμφωνητικών που προβλέπονται από την παρ. 16 του άρθρου 8 του Ν.1882/1990
Αθήνα, 16 Νοεμβρίου 2000
Αρ.Πρωτ.: 1105028/ 9067/ ΔΕ-Β'

*
ΠΟΛ. : 1270
ΘΕΜΑ: Παροχή οδηγιών για τις διαδικασίες και τον τρόπο υποβολής των συμφωνητικών που προβλέπονται από την παράγραφο 16 του άρθρου 8 του ν.1882/90.

Σχετικά με το παραπάνω θέμα και με αφορμή ερωτήματα που τέθηκαν στην υπηρεσία μας, για την ομοιόμορφη εφαρμογή της υπ' αριθ. 2648/1998 (ΦΕΚ 238/Α'/22.10.1998), σας παρέχουμε τις ακόλουθες οδηγίες:

*1.* Με την υπ' αριθ. 1065606/7222/ΔΕ-Β/18.7.2000 ΑΥΟ εξαιρούνται οι χρηματιστηριακές επιχειρήσεις από την υποχρέωση υποβολής ορισμένων συμφωνητικών και καθορίζεται διαφορετικός τρόπος υποβολής συμφωνητικών για όλους γενικά τους υπόχρεους υποβολής συμφωνητικών σύμφωνα με την παρ. 16 του άρθρου 8 του Ν.1882/1990, όπως ισχύει.

Διευκρινίζεται ότι η παραπάνω υπουργική απόφαση καταλαμβάνει ΜΟΝΟ τα συμφωνητικά ή άλλου είδους καταρτιζόμενα έγγραφα τα οποία, εκ του περιεχομένου τους, καθώς και των αναφερόμενων σ' αυτά όρων, αποτελούν συμφωνητικά που, μέχρι την έκδοση αυτής, υποβάλλονταν στις αρμόδιες ΔΟΥ προς θεώρηση, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 16 του άρθρου 8 του Ν.1882/1990, όπως συμπληρώθηκε, τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 8 του Ν.2386/1996 και της παρ. 6 του άρθρου 27 του Ν.2682/1999.

Τονίζεται ότι οι εξαιρέσεις που θεσπίστηκαν με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 8 του Ν.2386/1996 και της παρ. 6 του άρθρου 27 του Ν.2682/1999, για συμφωνητικά που καταρτίζονται από επιτηδευματίες ή τρίτους: με το Δημόσιο, τις τράπεζες, τους οργανισμούς, τις επιχειρήσεις του ευρύτερου Δημόσιου τομέα, τους Δήμους και τις Κοινότητες, τις ασφαλιστικές επιχειρήσεις, τις επιχειρήσεις που εκδίδουν κάρτες συναλλαγών και τις εταιρίες χρηματοδοτικής μίσθωσης του Ν.1665/1986, εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν και δεν επηρεάζονται απ' όσα η υπ' αριθ.
1065606/7222/ΔΕ-Β/18.7.2000 ΑΥΟ καθορίζει.
Ακόμη, διευκρινίζεται ότι συμφωνητικά και διαδικασίες που προβλέπονται από άλλες διατάξεις (π.χ. Ν.820/1978, Ν.2065/1992, Ν.2238/1994 κ.λπ.) ή από υπουργικές αποφάσεις οι οποίες υπογράφονται ή συνυπογράφονται από τον Υπουργό Οικονομικών, εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν και δεν θίγονται από την υπ' αριθ. 1065606/7222/ΔΕ-Β/18.7.2000 ΑΥΟ.

*2.* Εξαιρετικά, συμφωνητικά των οποίων προβλέπεται άμεση θεώρηση των ιδίων από ΔΟΥ, βάσει υπουργικών αποφάσεων που δεν υπογράφονται ή συνυπογράφονται από τον Υπουργό Οικονομικών, τα οποία (συμφωνητικά αυτά) συντάσσονται μέχρι 31.12.2000, θα θεωρούνται από τις αρμόδιες ΔΟΥ σύμφωνα με την προϊσχύσασα διαδικασία και θα συμπεριληφθούν και στις καταστάσεις των αντίστοιχων τριμήνων που πρέπει να υποβληθούν, όπως ορίζεται στην υπ' αριθ. 1065606/7222/ΔΕ-Β/18.7.2000 ΑΥΟ.

Τονίζεται ότι τα συμφωνητικά της περίπτωσης αυτής, που καταρτίζονται από την 1.1.2001, δεν θα προσκομίζονται τα ίδια προς θεώρηση στις ΔΟΥ, αλλά θα συμπεριλαμβάνονται στις αντίστοιχες τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις που πρέπει να υποβάλλονται στις αρμόδιες προς θεώρηση (των καταστάσεων αυτών) ΔΟΥ, σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα στην υπ' αριθ. 1065606/7222/ΔΕ-Β/18.7.2000 ΑΥΟ και στις προθεσμίες που καθορίζονται σ' αυτή.

*4.* Επίσης, τονίζεται ότι οι τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις στις οποίες συμπεριλαμβάνονται συμφωνητικά που καταρτίζονται μεταξύ επιτηδευματιών ή τρίτων για οποιαδήποτε συναλλαγή, θεωρούνται μέσα σε είκοσι (20) ημέρες από το τέλος του αντίστοιχου τριμήνου, άλλως τα συμφωνητικά που συμπεριλαμβάνονται στις καταστάσεις αυτές είναι ανίσχυρα και δεν έχουν κανένα έννομο αποτέλεσμα.

Επισημαίνεται ότι, σε περίπτωση που δεν ακολουθείται η διαδικασία που προβλέπεται από την υπ' αριθ. 2523/1997.
Ειδικά για τους λόγους που αναφέρονται στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο, η πρώτη τριμηνιαία κατάσταση (Ιουλίου, Αυγούστου, Σεπτεμβρίου) μπορεί να υποβληθεί, χωρίς την επιβολή κυρώσεων, μέχρι 20.1.2001.

Αρμόδια για τη θεώρηση των τριμηνιαίων καταστάσεων είναι η ΔΟΥ που φορολογούνται οι συμβαλλόμενοι επιτηδευματίες και σε περίπτωση που και οι δύο συμβαλλόμενοι ή και περισσότεροι είναι επιτηδευματίες, τότε αρμόδια για τη θεώρηση είναι η ΔΟΥ που φορολογείται ο κάθε συμβαλλόμενος επιτηδευματίας.

*5.* Επίσης, διευκρινίζεται ότι κάθε κατάσταση που θα υποβάλλεται από κάθε υπόχρεο επιτηδευματία, θα συμπεριλαμβάνει ΜΟΝΟ τα συμφωνητικά του αντίστοιχου τριμήνου και θα θεωρείται από την αρμόδια ΔΟΥ.

Συνεπώς, αν σε κάποια κατάσταση περιλαμβάνεται συμφωνητικό που ανήκει σε άλλο προηγούμενο και όχι στο αντίστοιχο τρίμηνο, τότε το συμφωνητικό αυτό θα διαγράφεται από την κατάσταση αυτή (από τον αρμόδιο υπάλληλο της ΔΟΥ) και θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται (από τον υπόχρεο επιτηδευματία) σε συμπληρωματική κατάσταση
του τριμήνου στο οποίο ανάγεται το συμφωνητικό αυτό, η εκπρόθεσμη υποβολή της οποίας (συμπληρωματικής κατάστασης) συνεπάγεται τις κυρώσεις και την επιβολή προστίμων που προβλέπονται από τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις.

Συμφωνητικά με τα οποία επέρχονται τροποποιήσεις, συμπληρώσεις, μεταβολές, ακυρώσεις, λύσεις, παύσεις κ.λπ. επί των αρχικών συμφωνητικών, συμπεριλαμβάνονται στην υποβαλλόμενη αντίστοιχη τριμηνιαία κατάσταση και στη στήλη "λοιπές παρατηρήσεις" γίνεται, από τον υπόχρεο επιτηδευματία, σχετική μνεία του αρχικού συμφωνητικού και της τριμηνιαίας κατάστασης στην οποία καταχωρήθηκε τούτο και η οποία (κατάσταση) υποβλήθηκε στη ΔΟΥ.

*6.* Αν στις υποβληθείσες στη ΔΟΥ τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις περιλαμβάνονται συμφωνητικά που καταρτίστηκαν σε ξένες γλώσσες, τότε ο υπόχρεος επιτηδευματίας μαζί με την κατάσταση θα καταθέτει άπαξ δήλωση του Ν.1599/1986, όπου θα δηλώνει ότι υποχρεούται, με δαπάνες του, σε επίσημη μετάφραση των ξενόγλωσσων συμφωνητικών που περιλαμβάνονται στη συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση ή που τυχόν θα συμπεριληφθούν σε άλλες επόμενες καταστάσεις, οποτεδήποτε ζητηθεί τούτο από την αρμόδια ΔΟΥ (π.χ. σε περίπτωση ελέγχου για αξιοποίηση κ.λπ.).

----------


## ge_liakos

Δηλαδή ένα συμφωνητικό έργου άνω των 6000Ε απο την στιγμή που το πηγαίνεις πριν την εναρξη στη ΔΟΥ δεν μπαίνει στην κατάσταση. Σωστά;

----------


## accounter

Οταν έχουμε καταθέσει ένα συμφωνητικό άνω των 6000,00 ευρώ δεν το βάζουμε στις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις  !

Τα συμφωνητικά τα καταθέτουμε τόσο στην εφορία ανά τρίμηνο με τις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις και επίσης ένα αντίγραφο των ιδιωτικών συμφωνητικών το καταθέτουμε και στο ΤΕΕ .
Δεν καταθέτουμε συμφωνητικά στο ΤΕΕ όταν δεν μεσολαβεί το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ για τις εργασίες που προσφέρουμε στους πελάτες μας .

ΠΟΛ.1270/16.11.2000

ΠΟΛ.1193/8.9.2011

Υποβολή από τους μηχανικούς καταστάσεων έγγραφων συμφωνιών που έχουν συνάψει


ΠΟΛ.1194/8.9.2011

Υποβολή από το Τ.Ε.Ε. καταστάσεων των έγγραφων συμφωνιών που έχουν συνάψει μηχανικοί

----------

